# eating undies???



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

need a bit of help... my puppy likes to eat my thongs. Yup... so far she's gotten 9 of them. YUP NINE! I can't keep them hidden, she digs them out... it's only the ones I've worn too... I would throw them in the washer right away, but she surprised me tonight and ATE A CLEAN ONE! I don't get it. They have TONS of bones, toys, ropes, room to play and places to lay. GRR!!!! I can't keep spending money on undies though to have them become dog chews! 

What can I do???


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

How about put the clean ones in a dresser and the ones that need washed in a hamper or straight into the laundry room?  It's not uncommon for dogs to like to chew on socks and undies, you just have to keep them out of reach. If you don't have a dresser or hamper, improvise, I'm sure you can find something to use that your dogs can't get into.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

There's nothing like getting a puppy to make better housekeepers out of us all! LOL 

The thing is, a puppy shouldn't be allowed the freedom to roam around the house to get into what puppies will. They should be contained in a safe area by baby gates, or an ex-pen, when you can't provide direct supervision. Eating underwear or socks can result in tragedy for dogs, causing a bowel obstruction which requires emergency surgery at a cost of $2500 or more, and even with surgery, the end result could be death.

Keep that puppy contained in a safe area when you can't watch her!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If it is a small puppy, you might consider switching to big, bulky boxer shorts.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Why are dirty undies laying around where a puppy can reach them? 

Dogs of all ages are going to be attracted to things that smell. Poop, vomit, bodily fluids of any species...these are all things that fascinate our canine companions. 

Keep your clean undies in a drawer and your dirty ones in a hamper with a lid. That should solve the problem. Eating things they aren't supposed to eat can cause intestinal obstructions that require surgery.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

this may be somewhat amusing but many dogs do this.... what is not so funny is when you are driving your dog to the emergency clinic in the wee hours in the morning to have a sock or pair of underwear removed from the colon..... not only do many dogs die from this as mine almost did, but I am now the proud owner of a 2500 dollar sock...... we don't even know where cuinn got the sock.... as we don't leave laundry lying around..... 

pick up your laundry, it is your responsibility to keep your puppy safe. 
s


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

When I was about 15, our adolescent Bernese Mountain Dog ate a pair of my mom's pantyhose (it was my dad's fault because he forgot to close the laundry room door). We didn't know he ate them until the next day, when Sid (the dog) was out in the yard doing his business. My mom glanced out the window to see the dog behaving strangely - running wildly across the yard and running in circles. Closer inspection revealed he had passed a leg of the pantyhose - with the poo inside it! So it was just hanging out of his butt, trailing behind him. Sid kept running and spinning trying to get rid of the leg full of poo but couldn't... so my mom had to put on some rubber gloves and pull the panty hose out of him. The dog was fine, but a little embarrassed.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

IslandMutts said:


> When I was about 15, our adolescent Bernese Mountain Dog ate a pair of my mom's pantyhose (it was my dad's fault because he forgot to close the laundry room door). We didn't know he ate them until the next day, when Sid (the dog) was out in the yard doing his business. My mom glanced out the window to see the dog behaving strangely - running wildly across the yard and running in circles. Closer inspection revealed he had passed a leg of the pantyhose - with the poo inside it! So it was just hanging out of his butt, trailing behind him. Sid kept running and spinning trying to get rid of the leg full of poo but couldn't... so my mom had to put on some rubber gloves and pull the panty hose out of him. The dog was fine, but a little embarrassed.


Inside the pantyhose?!?! That is pretty funny. I'm glad it turned out ok, though I would feel remiss if I didn't mention that it's generally not a good idea to pull items out of a dog. It's best to clip off what's hanging out and then wait and see if the rest follows with the next movement OR (my preference) take the dog to the vet for an Xray to see what's going on inside. My sister's malinois (police dog) almost died from eating a golf ball - golf balls are filled with string. A portion of it passed through just fine, but part of it was stuck and was cinching her intestines up as the unstuck portion travelled through. An example of why you never try to pull something out of a dog's hind end. No one has any clue how she even came across the golf ball, much less ate it w/o her handler (my brother in law) noticing.


We had a foster that ate some of the carpet remnant used in his crate at the track for bedding. He was with us for about a month or two before he showed ANY signs of distress. He had a partial blockage right where his stomach joined his intestines and didn't show the "classic" signs of an obstruction. They removed a large section of dead instestinal tissue, but unfortunatley he died from complications the next day  Bottom line: if something goes into your dog, you need to make sure it all comes OUT. Otherwise it can cause problems down the road.


----------



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to say I'm dissappointed I was chastized so severely with keeping my clothes picked up. I have a hamper in my bedroom and keep my laundry room door shut. She will come upstairs with me when I'm changing or using the restroom and DIG them out of the hamper. She KNOCKS it over and before I can get to her she's got them ripped up. My dog is supervised. I have an older dog that she stays with and I always know where they are. My dogs are my kids and very much like toddlers... you have to keep them occupied and one eye on them at all times. I completely understand that. I just thought maybe she was missing out on something or needed a new toy to keep her busy or substitute for the underwear. I know my dog isn't the only dog that goes after underwear.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly loves underwear. In fact without me noticing left a rolled up not so attractive pair right in the foyer for the pet sitter.....lovely! Lilly's life is very structured with her toys and chew bones, but nothing beats a dirty pair of underwear. Yes, she can pull it out of the hamper, laundry basket, etc....So laundry baskets with dirty clothes, when I am not doing laundry go up on the washer, dryer or in closet. Hamper...well, it won't fit in my closet so I had to buy one with no holes. Giving her toys, walks, extra attention is really moot.......we just have to face that dirty underwear=good times in dog land and we have to make sure that the minute we need to walk away its 100% unaccessable (and anything else that = good times).


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> Why are dirty undies laying around where a puppy can reach them?


Why are dirty undies laying around, period? 

The mental image I got of a dog "digging out" a thong is ... well, not appropriate for a family safe website.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

Lorina get your mind out of the gutter please. LOL

Vinnysgirl I would find something heavy enough to throw in the bottom of the hamper so your dog can't knock it over or move the hamper into the laundry room. Nail the hamper to the wall. Spray the hamper with a good repellant

Or don't let her in the room with the hamper, shut the door and make sure where she is at.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoe recently made a new hobby of knocking over the hamper to get at the goods inside. So now it sits in the back of the closet, up against a wall and a box so that it can't easily be tipped, and the closet door stays shut at all times unless we're getting something out of it--and then we usually just try to shut the bedroom door or something so that she can't come in until we've shut the closet again.

That said, RonE might be onto something...I've noticed that Zoe LOVES my nice little socks but shows no interest in the boyfriend's much bigger socks. I'm hoping that the freezing winter will cure her of her sock fetish when I pull out my giant wool knee socks, haha!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I had an Australian Shepherd who, if given the opportunity, would chew the crotch out of dirty underwear and parade around the house with it. He was very sneaky about getting a hold of them. The laundry basket lives in the closet with the door closed, now, even though that dog is long gone.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When my daughter lived at home with her miniature schnauzer, Zeke would leave a trail of Sarah's underwear from her room down two flights of stairs. I don't think he ate them (he was full after eating the sofa) but he liked to carry them around.

He turned her into a better housekeeper than her mother or I had been able to do in 19 years.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a saint bernard that did the SAME thing
The only thing we could do to get him to stop was to hide them from him.
I wish i could help ya out but he just eventaully grew out of the stage or gave up lookin for my undies
He must of ate over 30 pairs and he would just poop em out or throw them up
the only thing i would worry about is them gettin stuck or wrapped up in his intestens (sp) im a bad speller.
But i hope all works out and ur pup stops eattin ur undies 
Good luck


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

There's always the option to just start "going commando."

If this pup did indeed actually ingest 9 thongs, the cost of intestinal surgery will make buying new underwear pretty much impossible, anyway.


----------



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

Lorina said:


> There's always the option to just start "going commando."
> 
> If this pup did indeed actually ingest 9 thongs, the cost of intestinal surgery will make buying new underwear pretty much impossible, anyway.



Is it really necessary to be so sarcastic???? 

I appreciate the "advice" but I'm not so sure I'm meant to be a part of this forum considering how I was received with this thread!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I think going commando was not meant to be advice, but rather humor. 

I also think that several people _have _given you very decent advice, including the obvious answer of putting your laundry behind a closed door, where the dog simply cannot get to it.

We're very helpful people, but I guarantee that if you stick around, you will be privy to some sarcasm, which many of us find humorous.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Rowdy was a total underwear raider. He's probably eaten about 200 bucks worth of Victoria Secret. Luckily it's only landed him in the ER once.  You just have to keep them picked up. 

AND...LMAO - Lorina. I got your joke.


----------



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

I can understand humor! I get the advice as well... but it almost felt as though I was being talked down to. I spent 2 weekends ago in the ER with my other dog because she was stung by a bee. My girls definitely make my life interesting.

I think Maycie has detroyed about 80 bucks in VS undies.... I just ordered more because she's depleted my supply! No issues this weekend so far! Hopefully we won't have any more. I don't have much more underwear for her to get! LOL!

I might just have to start going commando!


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> If it is a small puppy, you might consider switching to big, bulky boxer shorts.


LOL!!! Another solution: don't wear any!!!
It doesn't matter how many times you wash your clothes, a dog can smell your scent. Llike the other posters said, a dog eating items like this can cause serious injuries even death. If you think thongs are expensive, wait until you get a vet bill.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I just read this entire thread and I might wet my own undies (sorry...tmi, I know). RonE you have to be one of the funniest guys ever.

VinnysGirl I am not sure what to tell you. I love VS and know they're expensive so I feel your pain. Maybe start wearing granny panties until your dog outgrows this. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ella'sMom said:


> RonE you have to be one of the funniest guys ever.


He paid you to say that, didn't he?


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL. give your puppy a toy maybe.. My dogs like playing with socks but good thing they dont eat it..


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Star usta nibble on my brothers. He would get them out of the dirty clothes basket. My brother got really mad and chased him around the house and yelled at star. After that star never chewed on anything other then his own toys and my brother never forgave star. What you can do is take away the undies and say BAD DOG in a stern voice. the dog will process that and stop. Good luck!


----------

